

Making macros in CoffeeScript - andrewdavey
http://blog.davidpadbury.com/2010/12/09/making-macros-in-coffeescript/

======
pbhjpbhj
>Code is like poetry. Some is beautiful, the rest of it isn't very good…

Didn't read the article but appreciated the tag-line.

~~~
davidpadbury
Yep - that's probably the best bit.

